# 40 vs. 357 Sig



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

In my constant need for information, I happened on a thread about changing a barrel in a 40 cal Sig and dropping in a 357 Sig barrel. It caught my curiosity. What's the differance, or should I say similarities. I have to admit I am ingorant on both calibers. So I hit the search engines and found HandGunInfo.com.and found this interesting article that I thought I would share with you. Knowing that there is probably more out there that has wondered the same questions,and to see if the more experienced members agreed with what is written. It may be a little lengthy but well worth it. http://www.handguninfo.com/Archive/www.Pete-357.com/40.357.compare.htm


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

A .357 Sig is simply a .40 S&W case that has been necked down to hold a .355 (9mm) bullet. So the advantages of a .357 sig is lighter weight bullet (normal 9x19mm bullet weights) with a lot of powder behind it (relatively) therefore giving you a lot of velocity. Many guns made for the .40S&W can be easily converted to a .357Sig by simply dropping in a new barrel. The recoil springs are the same, in most cases I believe, and the magazines are the same (holds the same fat cartridge with similar overall length. see this picture for a comparison: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2164/2318074275_fbf413e1fc.jpg Hope this helps.


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok that's a help. This guy who wrote this article was saying this one testing lab said in gelatin this round exhibited a rapid energy transfer resulting in a severe pressure spike punch in the first 3"to 6" that cracked the top plate of the target.
Also the government agencys and police departments that used this round, has produced the highest fatality rate of violent criminals, at a rate of 99%. Is this some kind of super round? Or just hype? I guess this can be classified as a wildcat cartridge?


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a .40 M&P with a 357 sig barrel and I can't say enough good things about the round. It's not cheap but I love it.


----------

